# Weedkiller- buttercups- please help



## magichorse (19 April 2011)

Hi,

Last week my Dad sprayed half our field with Grazon weedkiller (horse is in the other half at the moment).  The nettles and docks are curling up nicely, but I am concerned about the buttercups.  Some of them have started to wilt, but the field was sprayed 9 days ago and they don't look like curling up and dying completely.  My question is, if the buttercups are still present but wilted/ showing signd of dying, is my horse more likely to eat them? And if he does will they be harmful?  He doesn't touch them when they are alive.

Any thoughts/ advice very welcome.  Thank you1


----------



## Crazy Friesian (19 April 2011)

I believe lime can help, but dont quote me on this...


----------



## joeanne (19 April 2011)

Yep, your ph levels are a bit out of kilter.
Buttercups like acidic soil, so you need to spread lime. You can find companies that will test the soil and lay the correct amount for you.


----------



## magichorse (19 April 2011)

Thank you, I'll look into the use of lime.  Any thoughts in the meantime about the wilted ones? x


----------



## horserugsnot4u (19 April 2011)

Yes I'm trying the liming route - done three weeks ago and no rain to wash it in.  I've used Grazon also and have found the buttercups often appear to be dying but seem to just hang on and then start to grow again.  I'd be interested to know if yours actually die or if anyone can recommend anything else that works.
As far as the horses eating wilted buttercups I don't think they would willingly and if you are lucky enough to actually kill the buttercups, as far as I know they do not remain dangerous in the way ragwort does.


----------



## penhwnllys_stardust (19 April 2011)

CrazyFriesian said:



			I believe lime can help, but dont quote me on this...
		
Click to expand...

Sorry CF i had to


----------



## ZarasMum (19 April 2011)

^^^^ brilliant


----------



## magichorse (19 April 2011)

horserugsnot4u said:



			Yes I'm trying the liming route - done three weeks ago and no rain to wash it in.  I've used Grazon also and have found the buttercups often appear to be dying but seem to just hang on and then start to grow again.  I'd be interested to know if yours actually die or if anyone can recommend anything else that works.
As far as the horses eating wilted buttercups I don't think they would willingly and if you are lucky enough to actually kill the buttercups, as far as I know they do not remain dangerous in the way ragwort does.
		
Click to expand...

Thats interesting- I'd be interested to see how it goes for you too.  Maybe Grazon isn't great for buttercups- it seems to have worked well on the nettles etc.  I'm reassured to hear that you don't think theres too much of a problem with the wilted buttercups-  thank you for your reply!


----------



## cm2581 (19 April 2011)

I sprayed a field with headland polo for ragwort which was alsinfested with buttercups and some nettles and docks. Nettles dead within 24 hours and docks and buttercups within a week. They were so dead so fast they actually completely disappeared within a few weeks!! The ragwort eventually gave up aswell thankfully!!


----------



## magichorse (19 April 2011)

cm2581 said:



			I sprayed a field with headland polo for ragwort which was alsinfested with buttercups and some nettles and docks. Nettles dead within 24 hours and docks and buttercups within a week. They were so dead so fast they actually completely disappeared within a few weeks!! The ragwort eventually gave up aswell thankfully!!
		
Click to expand...

Sounds like better stuff than the Grazon!  Did you have any problems with horses eating the wilted/ dead buttercups?


----------



## cm2581 (19 April 2011)

the horses weren't in the field for about 2 months after it was sprayed so not a problem.


----------



## magichorse (19 April 2011)

Ah right- I wish we had enough land to be able to keep them off for longer but sadly not


----------



## Zebedee (19 April 2011)

Not all weedkillers will kill all weeds. Quite often what happens is that the spray will act in a topical fashion - ie kill the foliage/leaves, but is not systemic, so won't kill the plant.
Mirkan 52 & Depitox do buttercups, but can only be used once in any growing season. We did ours Autumn & Spring & that zapped them quite well. Buttercups flourish in acidic soils, so lime will bring the PH levels up. Calcified seaweed will also raise the PH levels by at least a point, whilst acting as a slow release fertilizer too.
Very interested to read about about Headland Polo. Haven't used that one, but will be looking in to it for next year. Just done docks & nettles with Pastor which is very good for those weeds as well as thistles.


----------



## magichorse (20 April 2011)

Ah- right.  I think I'll have to look into using something else as no more signs of them giving up today.  Thank you for your reply


----------



## Darkly_Dreaming_Dex (20 April 2011)

cm2581 said:



			I sprayed a field with headland polo for ragwort which was alsinfested with buttercups and some nettles and docks. Nettles dead within 24 hours and docks and buttercups within a week. They were so dead so fast they actually completely disappeared within a few weeks!! The ragwort eventually gave up aswell thankfully!!
		
Click to expand...

Another vote for Headland Polo being better than Grazon ( and cheaper  ) we leave them off for a fortnight and ideally after rain.


----------



## sunshine19 (20 April 2011)

I had the same problem with Grazon 90, it killed the nettles, docks and thistles very quickly. It slowed the buttercup growth down, made them look 'ill' and curly to look at but didn't kill them. 
I left the horses off for 2-3 weeks, but I went over the paddock with my ride on mower and removed the majority of the buttercups. Paddock looks fine now. Will lime this autumn and see if it makes a difference next year.


----------



## bryngelenponies (20 April 2011)

I was looking for ages for the perfect weed killer, that would successfully kill ragwort (loads of it!) buttercups and docks, and that was economical. I read a lot of good things about Headland Polo and considering it comes in 10 litres containers and its only something like 125ml to 1l dilution I think it's cheap! Can't wait to get out and use it.


----------



## sunshine19 (20 April 2011)

bryngelenponies said:



			I was looking for ages for the perfect weed killer, that would successfully kill ragwort (loads of it!) buttercups and docks, and that was economical. I read a lot of good things about Headland Polo and considering it comes in 10 litres containers and its only something like 125ml to 1l dilution I think it's cheap! Can't wait to get out and use it.
		
Click to expand...

I would be interested to know how you get on. I am thinking of ordering Headland Polo or Depitox. Not sure which one to go for yet 
Grazon 90 is great for docks, thistles and nettles but works out very expensive for the small variety of weeds it actually kills.


----------



## Hebe (20 April 2011)

Echo the posts about the connection between buttercups and lime 

I dont poison my nettles, i strim them at the base, leave them dry out and the ponies eat them


----------



## magichorse (20 April 2011)

Thank you very much for your replies


----------



## flyingfeet (20 April 2011)

I'm sorry but the lime thing is a bit of a urban myth that proliferates from equestrian forums! 

Buttercups can do very well on high pH soils, in fact we have a nice infestation on our lime cotswold brash

Why? Horses open up the grass sward and allow the buttercups to outcompete it. This does not happen with sheep or cows. 

How to prevent - well if a high pH soil, don't graze horses and job done. Not very practical though! 

Chemical wise- Headland polo should do buttercups in one application whereas other require multiple doses.


----------



## brucea (20 April 2011)

We used Relay-P this year - docks dead by the end of the day - but the buttercups are hanging on in there but some are lookingbrown round the edges.

We don't spray the nettles - I scythe them and lay them to wilt - then the horses eat them - they're very good forrage.


----------



## bryngelenponies (20 April 2011)

sunshine19 said:



			I would be interested to know how you get on. I am thinking of ordering Headland Polo or Depitox. Not sure which one to go for yet 

Click to expand...

I was going to buy Depitox but then read that in order to reliably kill ragwort it had to be used in conjunction with another herbicide- the cost of the two together along with the fact that I couldn't be bothered to use 2 things when one could do the job- led to me tobuy Headland Polo. I'll let you know how I get on- just waiting for a bit of rain to hit the ground first so I can begin using it!


----------



## EQUISCENE (20 April 2011)

Agritox a fraction of the price of Grazon and eradicates buttercups as well as other weeds.  You will need a friendly farmer to get it for you though!


----------



## Katkin (20 April 2011)

I've bought Headland Polo for our fields too and I'm waiting to use it.  I'd agree with the myth about lack of lime for buttercups as our fields were tested last year and the PH was ok.  The only field that was acidic (needs lime) was the winter grazing field and that didn't have anywhere near the same amount of buttercups.  An elderly farmer has told me that it's more the damp conditions that help the buttercups to flourish?.  I actually wonder if it's more to do with our strip grazing methods and eating the grass down to nothing which allows the competing weeds to gain headway.  I'm not sure how you get around that other than to top the grass and allow free grazing - I'll be experimenting this year.  Either way, all my fields were an embarrassment last year - bright yellow - looked like I had a crop of oil seed rape from a distance.  I'm on a mission for nice clean, green paddocks this spring!


----------



## coco331 (9 May 2011)

Another vote for Headland Polo, completely obliterated the docks, nettles and buttercups in our fields within a few days, much cheaper and comes in a more convenient size too! It also takes care of ragwort and thistles. 

*Edited to say*
I used the top end suggestion of chemical to water just to be sure, as the stuff I used last year (can't remember the name!) hardly touched the weeds. 

Rate: 2.5-3.5 lt/ha - Area Covered: 8-10 acres/pack
Suggested knapsack rate: 125ml -175ml Polo in 10lt water covers 500m2


----------



## bryngelenponies (9 May 2011)

coco331 said:



			Rate: 2.5-3.5 lt/ha - Area Covered: 8-10 acres/pack
Suggested knapsack rate: 125ml -175ml Polo in 10lt water covers 500m2
		
Click to expand...

I'll be using Headland Polo shortly- as soon as the rain and the wind stop! So I'm glad that it's been good. Just to confirm that you used 175ml of herbicide in 10lt of water? For some reason I thought it was 125-175ml per 1lt? Thanks!


----------



## Humble (9 May 2011)

Does Headland Polo work for Brambles?


----------



## coco331 (9 May 2011)

Definitely says 125ml -175ml Polo in 10lt water - I think you would scorch the grass if it was any stronger.
Not too sure about brambles, they aren't mentioned in the list of weeds it controls/kills but they are suceptible to herbecides so possibly? worth a try, even if it only checks them then you can hack them off at the base and dig up the roots!


----------



## Mari (10 May 2011)

I need something to kill brambles.  I had the hedges cut right back this time & have successfully killed most weeds but the brambles are winning the battle.  Anyone know of something that works?  Am going to try Headland Polo in my pony paddock which has a great crop of buttercups!


----------



## ofcourseyoucan (10 May 2011)

agritox/agritox 50 is a good weedkiller for docks/nettles /thistles. but doesnt kill off buttercup/creeping buttercup. and only has an annual effect. pastor/banish will do the aformentioned and buttercups. lime helps but doesnt eliminate  buttercups which can/do adapt to the soil ph. but a better soil ph helps with grass growth/sword.


----------



## Rob Lakeside (12 May 2011)

I have used Timbrel for brambles and Docks with full results,and buttercups are easy with any mecoprop spray or 24D
Remember only spray buttercups in flower for full results ,WHY!!! Simply at this time all feed reserves are used up in making flowers and the plant is spent.
Also only spray on a dry day and make sure you have no rain for 48hours for max results.
Finally activly growing for the spray to enter the plant sap, in vary hot weather the stomata are closed and the weedkiller evaporates off with little use.

Buttercups will come back and can grow out of the weedkiller, this is why 2 applications is recommended especially with creping buttercup.

Yes rec 2 months but all modern weedkillers are broken down by soil bacteria after a few days and is made innert, simply the EEC would ban their use.
hope this helps


----------



## Rob Lakeside (12 May 2011)

I'm sorry but the lime thing is a bit of a urban myth that proliferates from equestrian forums! 

Buttercups can do very well on high pH soils, in fact we have a nice infestation on our lime cotswold brash

Why? Horses open up the grass sward and allow the buttercups to outcompete it. This does not happen with sheep or cows. 

How to prevent - well if a high pH soil, don't graze horses and job done. Not very practical though! 

Chemical wise- Headland polo should do buttercups in one application whereas other require multiple doses. 
__________________


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Last edited

Fully correct,Buttercups live in wet soils(often waterlogged soils) if they are acid neutral or Alkeline.

All of the buttercup family is the same.


----------



## Crazy Friesian (12 May 2011)

Rob Lakeside said:



*I'm sorry but the lime thing is a bit of a urban myth that proliferates from equestrian forums! * Odd that - cos I was told this by a multi generational farmer MANY years ago. Nothing to do with URBAN or EQUESTRIAN FORUMS...

Buttercups can do very well on high pH soils, in fact we have a nice infestation on our lime cotswold brash

Why? Horses open up the grass sward and allow the buttercups to outcompete it. This does not happen with sheep or cows. 

How to prevent - well if a high pH soil, don't graze horses and job done. Not very practical though! 

Chemical wise- Headland polo should do buttercups in one application whereas other require multiple doses. 
__________________


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Last edited

Fully correct,Buttercups live in wet soils(often waterlogged soils) if they are acid neutral or Alkeline.

All of the buttercup family is the same.
		
Click to expand...

Buttercups are a pain in the butt to get rid of...


----------



## 0ldmare (12 May 2011)

Agree that the lime thing is a bit of a myth. I had my soil tested and it was nigh on perfect and analysis company said pointless using lime. My field does lie wet though and is used for summer grazing and is grazed hard. 

I had it professionally sprayed, but even then some (quite a lot) of patches of the buttercups came back this year. Am going to try spot spraying with headland polo this year as, at least, I've got a lot fewer to get rid of so its practical with a hand sprayer


----------



## Milkmaid (12 May 2011)

Yet another vote for Headland Polo, it`s brilliant stuff and worked where others failed on my triffid buttercups!!

The liming thing is indeed a complete misnomer. We are on virtually pure chalk and had the buttercup infestation of nightmares a couple of years ago. It was caused not by the Ph, but by waterlogging and poaching from a VERY wet winter.

The only way to tell your soil Ph is to test it!!

ETA Headland won`t kill the nettles etc. It will knock them back but not finish them off.


----------



## Allover (12 May 2011)

Does anyone have any ideas on organic products to get rid of buttercups?


----------



## indie999 (12 May 2011)

Hi Is the Headland product similar to Grazon that wont kill grass, can you graze animals soon after applying(I usually use Grazon and leave for as many weeks as poss). Willing to give another product a go.

Does it kill clover too as well as grass? I dont want to lose the clover as well?

Is it available ie in Farm feed merchants easily?

Thank you 
ps I  have a damp field and noticed an increase in buttercups this year. I did have great success with Grazon for Docks.


----------



## bryngelenponies (12 May 2011)

indie999 said:



			Hi Is the Headland product similar to Grazon that wont kill grass, can you graze animals soon after applying(I usually use Grazon and leave for as many weeks as poss). Willing to give another product a go.

Does it kill clover too as well as grass? I dont want to lose the clover as well?

Is it available ie in Farm feed merchants easily?

Thank you 
ps I  have a damp field and noticed an increase in buttercups this year. I did have great success with Grazon for Docks.
		
Click to expand...

Headland Polo contains 2,4-D so it only targets broadleafs, so your grasses are safe. It is available in farm shops but you'll probably need to get a farmer to buy it for you- there are restrictions on who can use it. I bought mine online, not sure whether I can name the place here?? If you want any details pm me.


----------



## pillion (12 May 2011)

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm deffo

Headland Polo

but I must be odd as I try to leave my nettles alone, and the neds graze them late Autumn/Winter


----------



## indie999 (12 May 2011)

Sorry dont know how to quote but I leave my nettles alone too! Mine will munch those when the grass is scarce and also good for butterflies/ladybirds etc


----------



## katherine1975 (12 May 2011)

I strim the nettles and thistles and the horses eat them. But am going to try and kill the buttercups this year, they are taking over the field!


----------

